# switch panel for Gheenoe



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The last time I wired a console I used Ancor rocker switches.
The 3 position pump switch had a red led to let you know it was on.

http://www.marinco.com/productline/circuit-breakers-switches-and-accessories


----------

